# أفحص .. سمعك .. على منتدى الهندسة الطبية



## Bioengineer (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبه نستعين,,,

أقدم لكم برنامج جميل وظيفته قياس مدى السمع عند الشخص

واخراج تقرير عن ذلك

هذا البرنامج قد يغنيك عن استخدام جهاز قياس السمع الطبي.

ومتطلبات البرنامج الخارجية:

1-قبضة يدوية وهي التي تستخدم في ألعاب الكمبيوتر Joystick
وظيفتها فقط الضغط على الزر عن حدود السمع ((( اقرأ تعليمات البرنامج )))

2- سماعة أذن مثل التي تستخدمونها في الكمبيوتر.

البرنامج مرفق طي هذا الموضوع.

أرجو أن ينال اعجابكم 

قومو بالفحص مجانا .. وان شاء الله سمعكم باحسن حال.
قم باستشارة الطبيب اذا ماكانت النتائج سلبية.

بالتوفيق,,,*​


----------



## Bioengineer (2 نوفمبر 2006)

لتعلم كيفية الأستخدام يرجى قراءة ال HELP وهو مبين بطريقة سلسه

ولتسجيل الرقم السري الموجود بجانب ملف البرنامج ادخل على about ثم ادخل الرقم السري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل م/عادل صلاح .

قفزة نوعية تسجل في ملتقى المهندسين العرب (قسم الهندسة الطيبة) وانجاز رائع يضاف الى سجلك

المشرف بارك الله بك .

فحصت سمعي ولم ترضيني النتائج . يبدو ان سمعي ليس على مايرام وقلت في نفسي ان الشيخوخة

هي السبب ثم اتضح ان الشمع الذي سخره الله سبحانه تعالى لحماية حاسة السمع كانت كثافته هي 

السبب .

وعلية سوف اراجع مختص انف اذن حنجرة لأزالته بطريقة غسل الأذن بالسوائل المزيلة للشمع .

اشكرك جدأ .

وياليت لو افحص نظري ايضأ ومجانأ واعضاء اخرى ؟؟

سؤال له ابعاد وحلول لدى الأعضاء .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ شكري

مازلت في عز شبابك :15: 

حاول الفحص مرة أخرى ..

أنصحك بأن تفحص فحص مبدئي بالبرنامج على السماعة الكبيره 

وخلي بجوارك أي أحد .. ثم غير التردد عند الاعلى وانظر هل من بجوارك يسمع وأنت لا؟؟

وبنفس الطريقة بالنسبة للتردد الأقل .

لأنه أحيانا تصاب الأذن بمرض اسمه طنين الأذن وهذا يجعلك لا تسمع الترددات العالية (الأصوات الرقيقة).

ويلاحظ المصابون بذلك أنهم يسمعون أصوات الرجال بصورة أوضح من أصوات النساء
لان تردد أصوات النساء أعلى قليلا.
وأيضا في حالات الهدوء التام يسمعون طنين خفيف في اذانهم.

بالتوفيق...​


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moneam (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## belal-alsharaa (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا على البرنامج و جاري التحميل ...........


----------



## ahmadba (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الفكرة 
لكن لم استطع عمل الاختبار
يطلب البرنامج دوما المعايرة قبل فحص السمع
لم استطع انجاز المعايرة
اعطي امر ستارت و اسمع الترددات 
واضغط على ctrl بدلا من القبضة لكن لا يحدث شيء
ان كان هنالك وسيلة او طريقة و ربما لم افهما ارجو منك الشرح 
مع خالص تقديري لك


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## ahmadba (13 مارس 2010)

*تمام*

مشكور جدا على البرنامج
جربته 
ممتاز
كان بالبداية عندي خطأ لم يعمل و تم الان تجاوز الخطا
مشكورررررررررر


----------



## ريمااس (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بليز ممكن احد يشرحلي خطوات البرنامج 
انا فعلته و سويت ملف 
بس ماعرفت ابدا القياس


----------



## مهندسة جادة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف مرفق مهم جدا 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ريمااس قال:


> بليز ممكن احد يشرحلي خطوات البرنامج
> انا فعلته و سويت ملف
> بس ماعرفت ابدا القياس



تحية طيبة .

اتبعي الخطوات بصورة صحيحة وسوف تحصلين على النتائج المطلوبة .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غضنفر (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكر ا جزيلا الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (17 مايو 2015)

برنامج رائع
هل تقرير البرنامج يغني عن تقرير جهاز رسم السمع الطبي


----------

